# Bruschetta



## xray (Sep 11, 2019)

Here’s a good way to use up your extra tomatoes. I used the last of my cherries, gonna miss eating this....so long summer.

Bruschetta: 
1 1/2 or 2 cups cherry tomatoes (or use 3 romas diced)
10 basil leaves, chopped
4Tbsp olive oil
2Tbsp balsamic vinegar 
Salt
Black Pepper
Garlic cloves; peeled and sliced in half
Bread (I used a baguette, day old Italian or French bread work well)
————
Chop tomatoes and place in a colander. Add salt and allow excess water to drain.

Next, combine tomatoes and chopped basil in a bowl. Add 2 parts oil and one part balsamic vinegar and black pepper to taste. Mix and set aside.

Grill bread until toasted. Once bread is grilled rub a sliced fresh clove of garlic over one side of the bread.

Top bread with bruschetta. I use a slotted spoon to drain the excess marinade off the tomatoes, this way the bread doesn’t get too soggy.

Note: You could add onion if desired or top with parmesan cheese and/or balsamic glaze. I used fresh chives in the picture above. I like it simple...also, I wouldn’t add extra chopped garlic to the bruschetta. The garlic rubbed on the bread is pretty potent.

You could also serve over sliced mozzarella cheese, a good option for those avoiding carbohydrates.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 11, 2019)

Looks like a wonderful snack/appetizer, yum!
Great pic, magazine quality.

A good bruschetta ranks right up there with a good caprese.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 11, 2019)

they look good! yeah I think summer is coming to a end but spring is right around the corner


----------



## tropics (Sep 11, 2019)

Looks refreshing 
Richie


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 11, 2019)

Looks great Joe! Gonna have to bookmark this one as well and give it a try!


----------



## xray (Sep 11, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Looks like a wonderful snack/appetizer, yum!
> Great pic, magazine quality.
> 
> A good bruschetta ranks right up there with a good caprese.



Thanks Chile! I wholeheartedly agree but its only as good as the freshness of your tomatoes. I probably won’t have this again for awhile...ate a lot of it this summer.


----------



## xray (Sep 11, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> they look good! yeah I think summer is coming to a end but spring is right around the corner



Thanks Jim. We haven’t seen much of a spring in PA the past few years...hopefully winter is short this year.



tropics said:


> Looks refreshing
> Richie



Thanks Richie, it’s a good way to use up extra tomatoes.


----------



## xray (Sep 11, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks great Joe! Gonna have to bookmark this one as well and give it a try!



Thanks John, it’s super tasty when fresh. Makes a good appetizer.

Truth is, I eat it as a meal....with a cold beer of course!


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 11, 2019)

Nice looking bruschetta. Love it on slice of baguette.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 11, 2019)

Looks Great Xray!!
I could chow down on a couple of those!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## tropics (Sep 11, 2019)

xray said:


> Thanks Jim. We haven’t seen much of a spring in PA the past few years...hopefully winter is short this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Richie, it’s a good way to use up extra tomatoes.


Joe I just made a pot of Tomato-Basil Sauce the other day.pulled 2 san marzano off and deseeded just now.
Richie


----------



## xray (Sep 11, 2019)

pushok2018 said:


> Nice looking bruschetta. Love it on slice of baguette.





Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Xray!!
> I could chow down on a couple of those!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear



Thanks guys!


----------



## xray (Sep 11, 2019)

tropics said:


> Joe I just made a pot of Tomato-Basil Sauce the other day.pulled 2 san marzano off and deseeded just now.
> Richie



Sounds like you’re ready to go. If you made tomato basil sauce, you’re pretty set for ingredients


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 11, 2019)

Yum.
Love brushetta, but the wife is on a wheat restricted diet, so I don't make them until my daughter comes for a visit.
On my third consecutive year of disappointing garden harvest.  I've gotten 1 Roma this year and a handful of grape.  Good basil crop though.


----------



## xray (Sep 15, 2019)

Fueling Around said:


> Yum.
> Love brushetta, but the wife is on a wheat restricted diet, so I don't make them until my daughter comes for a visit.
> On my third consecutive year of disappointing garden harvest.  I've gotten 1 Roma this year and a handful of grape.  Good basil crop though.



Thanks. I love eating it too, I really could make a meal out of it. You could add chopped garlic and serve it over sliced mozzarella if your wife can’t have bread.

I had a ton of grape tomatoes this year. Basil grew a ton, just finished up making pesto to freeze.

Thanks again!


----------

